# Essie's Shine Of the Times



## carmiebell (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, so, I discovered this nail polish on Pinterest... but honestly... It has changed my world. I found it on ebay but apparently you can still find it here and there in random wal-marts, etc, so girls, look for it while you can! It is like the most perfect topcoat over almost anything, it gives nailpolish this holographic, multidimensional effect. So cool. I bought 2 bottles and am so glad I did. LOVE IT! Below image is topcoat over multiple colors. The second finger with the black below the topcoat is my fave... I do that one all the time!!!


----------

